# New member - hello



## NuklearFusion (Dec 9, 2010)

I just joined these forums due to the wealth of info on here and wanted to say hi! I have been into weight training for about 5 years now. I am a 34 year old hard gainer with a very, very high metabolism and decided to weight train for bulking purposes. Throughout the years I worked with personal trainers, changed my diet and absorbed as much info as I can for mass building. Anyways, I am a new guy here and just wanted to introduce myself and say hello! Time to hit the stickies!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 9, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*NuklearFusion* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## dublaron21 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hello, I just joined too! Good to have you.


----------



## dublaron21 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hello, I just joined too!


----------

